# Veterans Affairs Ombudsman



## Mediman14 (27 May 2015)

Hello, 
 Just wondering if anyone had any experience dealing with the VAC Ombudsman? I haven't contacted them yet, but if I keep getting the run around by vac, I will!


----------



## Rifleman62 (27 May 2015)

If you feel your case is solid and the impairment is debilitating then try this:

Contact the Minister and tell him you are pissed off with your (as a taxpayer) employees that he is responsibly for.

https://www.veterans.gc.ca/eng/about-us/department-officials/minister/contact

And, Facebook him

https://www.facebook.com/erinotoolecpc

If you don't bother to do this, then wait till the public "servants" get around to your case.


----------



## brihard (28 May 2015)

Rifleman62 said:
			
		

> If you feel your case is solid and the impairment is debilitating then try this:
> 
> Contact the Minister and tell him you are pissed off with your (as a taxpayer) employees that he is responsibly for.
> 
> ...



I've found O'Toole to be very approachable and quite decent to talk to. I very much get the sense that he gives a damn, and he's willing to talk to vets and put them through to his staff to get something looked at. He runs his own facebook page too.


----------



## dunlop303 (2 Jun 2015)

Email him directly with the basics of your issue, he will assign a staff member to investigate and call you with the results.
I just got off the phone with one of there representatives, and she was able to provide me with at least some information as to why my claim is 10 weeks past due on a decision.

Where as VAC could never give be anything further that "its awaiting adjudication".

And if there is BS a foot, they have the power to escalate your claim. They call the adjudication supervisor directly.

Hope this helps, keep us posted.


----------



## Teager (11 Jun 2015)

Brihard said:
			
		

> I've found O'Toole to be very approachable and quite decent to talk to. I very much get the sense that he gives a damn, and he's willing to talk to vets and put them through to his staff to get something looked at. He runs his own facebook page too.



This is true. I had an issue and contacted the Minister through his e-mail on his website. A month later I got a call from VAC and they were looking into it and made sure the issue was resolved. I can say that it was. Today I got a letter from Minister O'Toole just following up and making sure everything was good to go with the issue. It was also signed by him. He is defiantly putting forth a good effort and being more personal. Overall expect things to take some time still but it was defiantly quicker than just going through the VAC call centre and getting the same responses over and over again.


----------



## Mediman14 (17 Jun 2015)

Thanks all for your input, I'll give him a email to see why it has been 20 weeks in "stage 3"!


----------



## blackberet17 (17 Jun 2015)

Mediman14 said:
			
		

> Thanks all for your input, I'll give him a email to see why it has been 20 weeks in "stage 3"!



Stage 3 means a decision has been reached. A little weird it has been at Stage 3 this long. Have you been contacted by anyone at VAC, such as a Case Manager or Adjudicator yet?


----------



## Rifleman62 (17 Jun 2015)

How do you contact an Adjudicator or the Adjudicator who signed off on your file?


----------



## Mediman14 (17 Jun 2015)

blackberet17 said:
			
		

> Stage 3 means a decision has been reached. A little weird it has been at Stage 3 this long. Have you been contacted by anyone at VAC, such as a Case Manager or Adjudicator yet?


 when I called last, A rep from VAC had told me on the phone that Stage 3 means that the file is gone for a decision. No one had called me to tell me anything at all. The only thing that they really said to me "If it means anything to you, persons with 1 condition vs 2 conditions or more get done faster!"


----------



## blackberet17 (18 Jun 2015)

Rifleman62 said:
			
		

> How do you contact an Adjudicator or the Adjudicator who signed off on your file?



GEDS

Also, in some cases, adjudicators have contacted claimants directly, such as when some information is lacking from an application. Never hurts to ask for a phone number when you're talking to them


----------

